# The BEST respirator for oil/solvent/VOC/toxic finishes?



## WilkersonsCreations (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey guys

I wanted to change to a natural stain, but it seems all natural stains don't have that great of a color depth. So... I guess I will continue to use oil stains..

I really want to avoid breathing ANY of these fumes. Is there such thing as a respirator that will remove every single bit of toxic fumes/VOCs?


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Supplied air systems.

But have to say,if there isn't predictable air flow with exhaust within your paint area,you're still going to have residual fumes.Just sayin,it's dependent on an individual's metric of clean?


----------



## WilkersonsCreations (Mar 2, 2016)

BWSmith said:


> Supplied air systems.


Those are a bit pricey... I'm seeing them online for like $1500 and up.

Would a nice gas mask work to filter Danish Oil fumes/VOCs?


I will be making a spray booth once I move, but I will be working and staining for another 4-5 months in my current set up which is just a 2-car garage..


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

There is no best.

There is adequate vs. a given fume, and there is cost/benefit.

"Best" can mean cheap, simple, effective or purple.


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

WilkersonsCreations said:


> I wanted to change to a natural stain, but it seems all natural stains don't have that great of a color depth. So... I guess I will continue to use oil stains..


To address your issue in a different manner, have you looked into water-based dyes?
http://www.rockler.com/homestead-dry-dyes

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

For any common finish a 3M disposable respirator will remove every bit of the fumes. Two part finishes tend to be more dangerous. A lot of them have isocyanate hardeners in it which working with a single gallon can put a major hurt on you. On those type finishes a air supplied respirator would be worth the investment.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

The more common woodworking finishes, your polyurethanes, oil based stains, lacquers and the like are pretty mild voc's, relatively speaking, so they're pretty easy to dear with, a bog-standard respirator works fine. If you were using as more exotic finish like one of the ones Steve mentioned you'd need a fancier breather, but im guessing you don't use those 

As far as which respirator would be best, it doesn't matter. The filter cartridges are all standardized, so they all work the same. Just make sure the mask fits you right, and that you're getting n95 filter cartridges rated for organic vapors

Wait, sorry, I got my filter grades mixed up. N95 is particles, not solvent vapors. You'll want a p100 filter, not n95. My bad


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a 3m 7500 respirator mask whenever I make dust. It's very comfortable, and works great. While I have only used the particulate filter cartridges so far, it also accepts organic vapor cartridges, which get excellent reviews.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What's funny about a respirator is you can be spraying the most vile paint and not smell it and if someone is smoking a cigarette you can smell it like you weren't wearing a mask. I ran one shop where smoking was prohibited and there was one person that always waited until I went into the spray booth to paint to smoke. Problem is the booth displaced so much air it drew the cigarette smoke into the booth. I would be all set up spraying some parts, have the respirator on and have to stop and go get on to that person.


----------



## WilkersonsCreations (Mar 2, 2016)

This is the one I have:

https://www.amazon.com/Safety-Works-817663-Multi-Purpose-Respirator/dp/B00009363G

Will that be suffice for Danish Oil and Polyurethane?

I usually apply both with my garage door open and a fan blowing out, or outside on my deck. But I still feel like I'm getting light headed.


----------

